# Klaut Computing?



## On/OFF (25. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von -=        Klaut Computing          =- ?  Ist es Totale Überwachung  oder "nur"  Schäuble 3.0  . Braucht man das , oder sollte es man überhaupt nutzen? Oder eher aus reinem Menschenverstand  boykottieren? Oder ist es ein Weg für die Zukunft?


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2011)

änder mal Bitte auf cloud computing und nicht Klaut Computing


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

Wer klaut hier was? 

Schau mal hier rein und greif das auf, entwickle dann einen guten Fließtext und das präsentierst du dann als Fragestelltung.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_Computing


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer klaut hier was?


 
Du klaust was, oder wir klauen was


----------



## NCphalon (25. März 2011)

Wie kann man denn Computing klauen?^^


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2011)

Es heißt Clown Computing, und Nukular.


----------



## ck0184 (26. März 2011)

vielleicht wollte er auch einfach nur einen scherz machen!? 

also, ich habe gelacht! 

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. März 2011)

Tja dann versuch das mal nicht zu nutzen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2011)

Ich bitte den Threadersteller dringend, klarzustellen, ob dieser Thread als Scherz dienen soll (-> Rumpelkammer), eine Diskussion über Cloud-Computing (->Technologie) oder ob es um Politik und Überwachung im Internet geht (-> Ist im richtigen Forum). Bislang sehe ich hier keinen geeigneten Startpunkt für eine Diskussion.


----------



## On/OFF (26. März 2011)

Natürlich ist das kein Witz-  Rumpelkammer  ,  sonst hät ich den Thread wohl kaum in politik wissenschaft reingestellt ........einfach nur ein Thread  ...............   

PS: wollte eigentlich Meinungen zu dem Thema anregen. 

@ Ruyven :Ihr seid aber auch kleinlich, Was ist an dem Startpost falsch zu verstehen?


----------



## Pagz (27. März 2011)

Vieleicht solltest du ertmal sagen, was du unter Klaut Compputing vertstehst (meinst du Cloud Computing?)
Und dann solltest du vielleicht ein paar Diskussionsanstöße in den startpost editieren
z.B: Macht uns Cloud Computing noch mehr vom Internet abhängig.... etc.


----------



## On/OFF (27. März 2011)

Vielleicht ,   aber wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten , und Mitdenken wäre nicht verkehrt.   Wenn ihr wollt , kann ich es auch so schreiben das es ein Kind versteht ,    sieht natürlich blöd aus und drückt das Niveau....


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2011)

Der einzige der das Niveau hier drückt bist du - mit einem solch peinlichen Rechtschreibfehler. Man sollte doch wenigstens wissen, wie man das Thema schriebt zu dem man eine Diskussion anregen möchte.


----------



## zøtac (27. März 2011)

Ähhm, wtf?
Schau dir mal andere Aktuelle Threads hier an, z.B. der Libyen Thread etc., und da vorallem die Startposts. Im allgemeinen sind die 1000x Niveauvoller als der hier, aber natürlich, ein Korrekter und ausführlicher Startpost senkt das Niveau


----------



## Fragile Heart (27. März 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:


> aber wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten , und Mitdenken wäre nicht verkehrt.


Die Frage ist doch über was du gerne reden möchtest. Im Moment könnte man nur raten und das hat mit denken doch wenig zu tun oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Vielleicht ,   aber wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten , und Mitdenken wäre nicht verkehrt.   Wenn ihr wollt , kann ich es auch so schreiben das es ein Kind versteht ,    sieht natürlich blöd aus und drückt das Niveau....


 
Ich habs im ersten Post von mir gesagt, informiere dich darüber, lese Artikel, dann kannst du eine Diskussion starten, mit einem guten Fließtext und Links, die das Thema vertiefen, erst dann ist es sinnvoll.
Dass das richtig geschrieben werden sollte, ist das logisch.


----------



## DAEF13 (27. März 2011)

Um mal einen Anfang zu machen:
Computing klaut nichts

Nein im Ernst, ich halte von Cloud Computing, zumindest für den Privatanwender, nichts, da ich selbst bestimmen möchte, wo meine Daten gespeichert sind. Ansonsten reicht ein Hack-Angriff und wichtige Dokumente sind pfutsch.

Wo ich mir allerdings einen sinnvollen Einsatz von einer Cloud vorstellen kann sind z.B. Schulen, Firmen usw.
Aber auch dort nur per eigener Cloud, also ohne Abhängigkeit von z.B. Google & Co.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2011)

Da der Threadersteller offensichtlich nicht willens oder in der Lage ist, eine Diskussion zu starten oder auch nur einen Themenbereich anzugeben, erlaube ich mir, den Thread zu schließen.

@Daef: Wenn du gerne einen Thread starten willst: nur zu. Soweit ich das sehe, geht dein Diskussionsansatz aber eher in die Richtung Technik/Nutzen, nicht in Richtung Politik und wäre somit sowieso in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben.


----------

